# Got my critters



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

So just got my cleaning critters today. My tank has had rock in it for 3 weeks, i have no amonia or nitrate, i added my sand yesterday and the tank has been running pretty smoothely. I bought three banded troches snails,4 blue legged hermit crabs, and a cleaner shrimp. The cleaner shrimp was an impulse buy. Rite now they are in a bucked being acclimated drip style. Will it be a problem adding a cleaner shrimp this early? What will he eat?
My water is still cloudy from the sand, will it clear up on its own? or do i need to shut the pumps off and let everything settle?


----------



## Enzo (Mar 25, 2007)

lol i boought by shrimp by impulse to i just wish i could get the saltwater ones but i do agree it may be a bit early to add cleaner shrimp but i wouldnt take my word because i know nothing about saltwater besides i love everything about it


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you planning on setting up a salty tank?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

As for the cleaner shrimp but a 1/4 cube of brine shrimp in there. He will eat that . Mine comes out only when I feed the fish. Or you could hand feed it pieces of store bought shrimp. As for the cloudiness it will clear out on its own. It depends on if you have a filter on it and how good the filter it is. When I set up tanks I use my magnum 350 canister filter to clear it up quick. It usually will clear up a 120 in about 2 hours.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok i will try and feed him some store bought shrimp. Yours only comes out when you feed your fish? Mine is always hoppin around the tank. When i put my hand in he started nibbling at me.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

trreherd said:


> Ok i will try and feed him some store bought shrimp. Yours only comes out when you feed your fish? Mine is always hoppin around the tank. When i put my hand in he started nibbling at me.


MIne used to be like that when I had 2 of them. After one died or got eaten the one that lived started doing that. He also doesnt clean the fish. Niether does my blood shrimp, thats why I had to get a cleaner wrasse.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

well i fed him the shrimp and he ate it like a savage. I put it in and he nibbled away at it for a few minutes then i took it out. Will he be ok on his own or does he like to have a freind? I hope mine will clean my fish. What are some good fish they like to clean? Any kind of gobys?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Before I bought the 2nd one, the first would clean everything. Then I bought the 2nd and they would clean everything to. THen like I stated the one died he stopped. Fish will lay next to him and he will just sit there. But he will be fine without a friend.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

How often should i feed him? once a week should be good rite?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

feed it a little bit a few times a week seems you have no fish in there. (do you have fish in there?) but make sure they are small enough peices so leftovers dont polute the water. when i saw our eating shrimp i thought it was funny, a shrimp eating shrimp.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I have no fish in there. And i dont feed him chunks i hand feed him. I let him nibble on it for a few minute than i take it away.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

ok, well do that a few times a week.


----------

